# Anyone have ......



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone have a place that a person could park a 5th wheel with hook up and at least a 3 acre pen available -

as I am going to need it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

I just bought 3 more does!!!!

Remember the reg nigi that I listed that I was getting when I get back from my trip, Rose Bud - well the lady offered me a screaming deal and payments on the other 3 she had for sale as she wanted me to have them.....

How could I possibly pass it up??

So here they are - not the best pics - but decent!

Rosebud - original one I was purchasing....










Her friend, Heather -










Rosebud and Heather together -










Heather's twin doelings 1 1/2 y/o-

Daisie (what is it with goats named Daisie - this is my 3rd!!)










Pudding -










The girls together -










So know that I have joined "Positive Changes" hypnosis center for goat addiction - I have decided I am no longer am allowed to look at Craigslist, other peoples websites, and have to strategically pick which posts to read here - :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are really nice goats.....congrats on your new additions.....and it is an addiction in.. it's self ...to look at craigslist and other websites... :wink: ..LOL.....You got goat and web sickness.... :help: :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I am afraid its not curable. You will forever be lookin for goaties :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:doh: I can't believe you did that! Well...yeah I guess I can! You were talking about Heather.....but not the others Your hubby is gonna scalp you!! Or is this payback for something naughty that he did? :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hahah :slapfloor: 

I bought a new goat and my mom doesnt know. Trying to sell Mia first so she cant say that I didnt make room


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I did like heather alot, but I was waiting until I picked up Rose to really look at them and decide - but before I could email the lady about coming out to get Rose, she sent me an email that she wanted to give me a screaming deal if I would take all 4 because she really wanted them together and "it was time for them to be bred". I guess everyone else that was interested wanted to trade other animals for them or were weird.

So with the way that everyone wants a "bred" nigi - this might just work in my favor - LOL!

So I took the deal - AND she is letting me make payments over the summer so that I don't strap myself - heck - can't beat that!!!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Look at me. I was told one and only one goat. I now have 3 and getting three more. Also going to be getting into breeding San Clementen Island goats. I am arrangen a deal with a breeder near me. Well the nearest breeder near me. I am going to be renting about 3 arces from my boss to raise them. I AM A GOAT AHOLIC. We need to get a support groupe going for all of us that have this bug. Maybe if we talk about it we might now buy any more goat this year *looks hopefull* OOOHH i want that one damn do not have enough money. Wonder if they will take payments??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Worst part is is when they offer payments on animals that you already had said no to because you knew you didn't need anymore! :hair: :angry: :hair: :angry:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought we already had a support group, the goat spot. Unfortunately we all support each others habit of getting more goats :grouphug: . :shrug:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

rkalgren said:


> I thought we already had a support group, the goat spot. Unfortunately we all support each others habit of getting more goats :grouphug: . :shrug:


No kidding, I have not gotten a new goat since last fall and now I am really starting to feel the pull. . . .


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I've got a 40 ft. RV hooked up to sewer, water, phone and all ready for you to move into... you do have to bring the goats though... that's part of the deal right? :greengrin: Oh, I've got forty acres so ... is that enough?

Your new goaties look wonderful.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh cinder - you are awesome - hopefully I don't have to take you up on it - :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not any better...I just pleaded MY case today. "Please? She's only $200 and they offer multiple discounts...and are selling most of their herd..." LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh heck, I have used every excuse - but I have to teach you something - you only tell them HALF, at most, of the asking price - goes over a bit better - LOL! And ANY breeder you work with will give you a wink if brought up in front of the hubby - LOL!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY GOSH. You re forever going to be in trouble aren't you? :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori - 

I am only in trouble if he finds this thread!!! :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL Allison, my Dad told my Mom and me nomore breeding until we get down to a reasonable amount of goats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Funny enough - I am to the point that I don't really care if the rest of mine end up pregnant or not - I haven't put the boys with them for a while deliberately - but might try it today and see if someone is in heat that I want bred. I have to do some homework so I have to get that done first..... then out for playing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

allison.... you are just trouble... he had no idea


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehehe!! You know me - always keeping it interesting!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I cant say you are alone in that :shades:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, 

Hubby just spent an hour on the phone with a guy about cars that just so happen to be in the same little town as where the 4 does are that I want - so I just kinda said - well that works out great - we can pick up my new goats at the same time....... oh heck.

Anyway - I showed him the pictures, he teased me, and well, should have them home hopefully next weekend or the following - :leap: :leap: 

Also, I showed him the picture of Harley - which he already knew about. So needless to say, I am on goat restriction for a LONG time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yahoo ~!!!! :leap: :leap: great news.......  :wahoo:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

That seems fair, after all how many horses are under the hood of that new car. :wink:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

So this is our support line. So instead of maken sure we do not get more goats. We help each other get more goats. :help: Oh I see. So who is going to let me live with them when my hubby find out about Chauncy (baby formely named Happy Gilmore), Corrina and Layla?? Probly my boss. :ROFL: :ROFL: I am on goat restriction right now. Hubby told me I had to stop at 3. No if ands or butts. sssssshhhhhhh do nto tell him. He thinks my new babies are for my boss and her breeding program. Not for me and my breeding program :hammer: sssoooo sssssshhhhhh no one tell him out my three new babies :angel2: :thankU:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So now I just got another email from someone asking if I am interested in her 4 does and a buck - reg AGS....... I liked one, but it was the dam to one that I am purchasing, Heather.

BUT then I find out she wants $50.00 :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: for her!!

What am I going to do?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh goodness you are the goat dump lady -- I wouldnt buy her unless you are sure you can sell her. If people are dumping goats on you for great prices what does that mean for the market? that would have me a bit worried :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is just it - I just can not see bringing in any more goats what so ever!!! and honestly I think I would become divorced! LOL!


----------

